# Welcome Oops1 & Ooops 2



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Apparently I had the buck apron adjusted wrong..
















































So the spotty Oops1 is a boy and he's a full pound heavier than his sister, all black Oops2. I'll be watching her closely because she is teeny but incredibly loud. She's the reason I found them: the one day in a couple of months that I actually dress decently, go out to lunch with friends and get home at dusk. The sound that stops a goatraisers heart -- new baby squalling. And then I had to go out and hunt the boy down because mom (Sparkle) had left him on the other side of the barn to go pop out the girl. All's well and they are sunbathing while mom pretends she hasn't been fed.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Photos didn't all load correctly! What a cute oops though the 1 I can see!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

K.B. said:


> Photos didn't all load correctly! What a cute oops though the 1 I can see!


trying to reload
okay. it's fixed. Not allowing me to go get coffee while loading pix


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops are very cute.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

There it's working now! So cute


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cuties mistakes I’ve ever seen


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh my goodness! Congratulations, they are adorable! 💗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wow, that would be a surprise lol. Congrats! They remind me of Sparrows baby in the face😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww I love oooops1 in that orange bucket! What a great picture. And 2..looks like Betty boop! Adorable ! I love those.type of ooooops!💝💕💝💕🥰😍💝💕💝💕


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Those are some very cute Oops!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

They are so cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They might be "Ooops'", but they sure are awful cute! Congrats! 💕


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow what pretty babies theyxare though i also have an oops goaty lol .


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well aren't they just adorable! ❤


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Awwwwwwwwwww Love them! Congrats!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Aww my gosh what cute surprises 🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations! 
Sparkle did well, and you rescued boy oopsie! 
They are so cute!! 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So cute!! Surprises are fun! We had a couple surprise lambs last year!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Cute oopsies 😂😁


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Apparently I had the buck apron adjusted wrong..
> View attachment 219862
> 
> View attachment 219863
> ...


did you add them to the 2022 kiding tally?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So is it just oops that they're early or oops you didn't want the doe bred? Either way they're cute. All these babies are making me impatient for my kids, but not impatient enough to want to hurry it it's too much work since I'm too dairy stuff and I have to bottle raise all the kids and milk. My day start around 3:30 and get done around 10:30 or 11:00 when I'm in it. So all I'm excited for some little ones I'm not excited about all the work. Hopefully your lady does a good job


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

amazing!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

As long as you only had one buck aroumd mama and know who the father of the oopsies are, it sounds like everything is great! No complications for a surprise birth is the best kind of surprise birth! Glad everything is okay! They sure are cute! The boy is a handsome little dude.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, and I for one would love.more OOOOOPPPPS pictures!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Got three more oops, but I am working 12 hr. shifts, maybe pix on Monday. 3xbrown boys, doing well.
The oops is because I had my buck, Tickfaw, wearing a buck apron and didn't take it off until Novmber 1.
The triplet oops are from a doe I griped about only having 1 big buckling every year. I am not very fond of her because she is a mean biter but she is a super easy keeper with incredible worm resistance and really great hooves. So I was waiting for a doe kid, then maybe sell her. Revenge: she had 3 boys.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Got three more oops, but I am working 12 hr. shifts, maybe pix on Monday. 3xbrown boys, doing well.
> The oops is because I had my buck, Tickfaw, wearing a buck apron and didn't take it off until Novmber 1.
> The triplet oops are from a doe I griped about only having 1 big buckling every year. I am not very fond of her because she is a mean biter but she is a super easy keeper with incredible worm resistance and really great hooves. So I was waiting for a doe kid, then maybe sell her. Revenge: she had 3 boys.


I hope your shifts go well. Well three boys will pay to feed her for the year.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> Got three more oops, but I am working 12 hr. shifts, maybe pix on Monday. 3xbrown boys, doing well.
> The oops is because I had my buck, Tickfaw, wearing a buck apron and didn't take it off until Novmber 1.
> The triplet oops are from a doe I griped about only having 1 big buckling every year. I am not very fond of her because she is a mean biter but she is a super easy keeper with incredible worm resistance and really great hooves. So I was waiting for a doe kid, then maybe sell her. Revenge: she had 3 boys.


Revenge. I think they know you want girls and so she said not one buckling but 3! Well hope the work hours calm down for you a bit to enjoy the new kids. They are cute oops.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok....Ill wait till Monday😖Just cause you are working soooo hard, and soooo many hours! Get some rest while you can, take care & be safe😁


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful babies! Congrats. Love those baby blue eyes.


----------

